# My Windows 7 Start is Extremly SLOW



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello!
I have a Toshiba Satellite A500 Laptop:

Intel C2D 2,5 GHz
4GB DDRII 800 MHz RAM
400 GB 5400rpm Toshiba HDD
ATi 4650 GPU

I have Windows 7 Pro X64 Genuine OS, via MSDNAA

The boot takes 17-21 seconds to welcome screen (20-30 seconds "Welcome"), then 1-3 minutes to responsive desktop.
I have all drivers installed, I tried to boot removing unnecessary startup programs, but It's the same, only 1-5 second faster.
I reinstalled my OS many times, HDD is in AHCI mode, but I tried in "Compatibility" but didn't solve the problem.
After bootlogo, there is very high HDD activity (With disabled search indexer and superfetch too)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont have a solution, i'm posting to subscribe to see what other people come up with (i may get an idea from something they say/ask)

three ideas that may, or may not help:

1. Disable system restore

2. Limit the size of your page file manually, lock it to 2GB or something.

3. Disable hibernate support (google for it, its simple)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2010)

its most likely a combination fo things but i will say that your hdd is most likely the slowest part of your system,and also download cpuz and make sure your ram is actually running @ 800 mhz because half the time OEM's will say u have 800mhz ram but its only running 667 or maybe less..


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Everest/CPU-Z shows 400 MHz (800 MHZ in DDR)
I know the 5400 rpm hard drive isn't very powerful, but 3 minute boot time is too much...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2010)

was this a fresh install? or did you upgrade


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> was this a fresh install? or did you upgrade



windows 7 'upgrades' are fresh installs anyway, they just relocate your old files instead of formatting the drive.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fresh install, from MSDNAA ISO.

Pagefile is set to 4GB in a different partition which physically is at the first part of the harddrive.
System restore, superfetch, search indexer, windows defender disabled, hibernation too...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> Fresh install, from MSDNAA ISO.
> 
> Pagefile is set to 4GB in a different partition which physically is at the first part of the harddrive.
> System restore, superfetch, search indexer, windows defender disabled, hibernation too...



definately odd then, as those are the primary causes of excess HDD usage (and HDD overuse is the primary cause of slow windows booting)


Maybe because its on the seperate partition its having touble, could win 7 be dumb enough to think its a different drive and be trying to hammer both partitions simultaneously?

Try setting the page file to the same partition  as your windows install


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 16, 2010)

Start with disabling anything in the BIOS you don't need and d'you have any USB devices connected to the laptop once it's booting up? Memory sticks, external HDDs/ODDs can cause excessive boot times. 

As the slow down is pretty much when coming into Windows it's most likely going to be more of that then settings in the BIOS or additional devices connected. I take it your installed Windows 7 instead of what was supplied with the Toshiba originally?


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

With preinstalled Vista boot takes 1m 27s (and I think it can be much better because with preinstalled softwares I had !97! processes).
I tried to set SWAP manually to system partition.
Full Boot time: 1m 57s
From "Starting Windows" to password screen: 27s
From "Welcome" to desktop view: 41s
To responsive desktop: 40-50 seconds

I only have an USB mouse plugged to computer.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 16, 2010)

Uhm... I got a bad feeling that its going to be like Vista... slow like hell again. No wonder I am still testing it with Parallel software...

Notes: please use a genuine windows 7 disk. Don't use the disk from the company. 75% of the stuff is always bundled together with the disk.

1.] Hard reformat your HDD and do a clean install of Windows 7.

2.] Update your drivers, update Windows and everything else.

3.] Defrag everything else!


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

I used the genuine MS ISO from MSDNAA, defragmentation is 0,27%, drivers are "up to date" (last driver from Toshiba was released in November...

System partition: 50GB
Partition for storing data: 317 GB <- can this cause problem? Isn't too large for a single partition?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

The only thing i can think of, is a minor incompatibility with your drivers.

since that laptop uses an intel chipset: try the following


Chipset drivers

Sata drivers/software


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 16, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> I used the genuine MS ISO from MSDNAA, defragmentation is 0,27%, drivers are "up to date" (last driver from Toshiba was released in November...



Did you install it over another OS? If so, there might be things underneath it. Therefore, please backup your drivers and do a clean install with an actuall MS disk. Not ISO!

This may solve your problem. But, its your choice....


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

No, it's a fresh install, the chipset is pm45, I updated all drivers from intel, amd, and realtek site, but no change...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Did you install it over another OS? If so, there might be things underneath it. Therefore, please backup your drivers and do a clean install with an actuall MS disk. Not ISO!
> 
> This may solve your problem.




an iso is an image of the disk,so he doesnt need to do a clean install he is fine its simple a driver issue or the pagefile..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 16, 2010)

have you ran the windows experiance index since you installed 7?


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes: Hard drive 5,3, this is the lowest


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

make sure you update the drivers in my post above, you may have missed it with all of us posting at the same time.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you do a few shots of all the  running processes in your task manager? You could also try switching off all unused services.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Can you do a few shots of all the  running processes in your task manager? You could also try switching off all unused services.



messing with services is a bad idea.

you should only disable services if you have a low spec machine incapable of running the OS - with a high end machine you're just asking for compatibility problems for zero performance benefit.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 16, 2010)

I never completely dissable them, only stop them and set them to manual, so that they can be started if necessary.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Process list:







Ok, thanx


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

tpu has its own image hosting at www.techpowerup.org

please use that next time, its a lot faster

whats that top one using 99% CPU? is that your languages equivalent of "idle" ?

i also dont recognise "smoothview" and KEnotify, but as they dont seem to be using much resources i doubt they're the problem


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, system idle process.

Smothview, keynotify are installed by toshiba apps.
When I did a clean install I didn't installed these apps, because I though these processes are slowing down the system, but no, the problem is exist without them, too.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 16, 2010)

Good News! There is no suspicious process! Your process is clear from infection....


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 16, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Good News! There is no suspicious process! Your process is clear from infection....



Not so sure. Check out one of the svchost processes. It uses over 100mb memory. You can never know what is really inside them due to windows's stupid process package system. I;ve never seen a svchost process use up so much memory...

Useful link on the subject: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial129.html

Basically go into task manager, right clock that fat svchost process and select go to service(s) and it will highlight the services that run under it. Check out what eats up so much memory and if it isn't a crucial process stop it. My bet is that it's some crapware from toshiba themselves.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 16, 2010)

I had a problem with windows 7 booting slow with msdn copy, it was a service booting that sucked the memory dry but didn't actually show the memory was missing and didn't appear in task manager.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> ...



The 100 MB process is Desktop Window Manager Service, (I have aero enabled)

This isn't a virus problem I did a clean install 4 times.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely go through and disable all the unnecessary services (like HalfAHertz recommended) that you're not using if you haven't already. For example, I disable the print spooler service and all the MCE and Windows Media related BS.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 16, 2010)

Ehh how many windows do you have open at the same time, 50+ ?  100mb is too much methinks. Plus there should be a dedicated process for that called dwm.exe


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

When I disabling Aero, the 100 MB process disapears...
I tried to boot in diagnostic mode, only 20 seconds faster, so 1:37


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 16, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> Hello!
> I have a Toshiba Satellite A500 Laptop:
> 
> Intel C2D 2,5 GHz
> ...



Try turning it from AHCI to SATA mode, see if that helps.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 16, 2010)

Heh 20s sounds like an improovement 

Could you press winkey+r and type msconfig, then go to the startup tab and take a screenshot? I just want to double check the startup processes. Something like this:


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 16, 2010)

Try another hdd. Maybe yours has too many relocated sectors. Disable all your network hardware also and try.


----------



## Easo (Jan 16, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Check out one of the svchost processes. It uses over 100mb memorycial process stop it.



Use skype, WoW, utorrent with some 15 torrents, sit in firefox, and you will see even more. That svchost deals with network, its normal.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 16, 2010)

Easo said:


> Use skype, WoW, utorrent with some 15 torrents, sit in firefox, and you will see even more. That svchost deals with network, its normal.



You could be right, tho I use all of the forementioned and have never experienced such high memory usage from a single svchost process. Especially on a fresh boot.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

I can set to AHCI and Compatiblity mode, no SATA entry.

In Msconfig/startup: Realtek HD Audio Manager, Kaspersky Anti-Virus, ATi Catalyst, Toshiba HDD Protection Service, Toshiba Power Saver, Toshiba Flashcards Utility


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm almost postitive your problem is likely something that you have installed and starting up after you log in, because even my netbook is pretty much usable right away after I enter my password.

And 100MB+ is not uncommon for a svchost, my desktop has one that is taking up almost 200MB, something related to the audio on my machine, but it can be a lot of things.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 16, 2010)

But in diagnostic mode "welcome" process is takes 32 seconds with constant (high) HDD activity.
And I installed 4 times a bad program?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 16, 2010)

Remove the ticks besides all Toshiba software from within msconfig. I'm 99% sure the toshiba HDD thingie is doing something it's not supposed to. You don't need any of the Toshiba programs to use your PC. They only add "value" a.k.a. useless functions, you'll probably never need or can access through windows itself.

Edit: Guys seriously if a svchost shell is taking more than ~50MB, you either: 1)need to restart your machine more than once a fortnight or 2) have a hidden memory hog.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Remove the ticks besides all Toshiba software from within msconfig. I'm 99% sure the toshiba HDD thingie is doing something it's not supposed to. You don't need any of the Toshiba programs to use your PC. They only add "value" a.k.a. useless functions, you'll probably never need or can access through windows itself.
> 
> Edit: Guys seriously if a svchost shell is taking more than ~50MB, you either: 1)need to restart your machine more than once a fortnight or 2) have a hidden memory hog.



SVChost can use hundreds of MB's if it wants to. it just means that you personally dont do much networking/audio wise compared to us.






Fresh boot.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 17, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> Hello!
> I have a Toshiba Satellite A500 Laptop:
> 
> Intel C2D 2,5 GHz
> ...



Try "Ask Toshiba";

http://www.justanswer.com/brands/To...Test2_Normal&gclid=CIuF862uqp8CFRMqagod_3Io0w


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm to be honest I haven't done much observation on 64-bit mem usage, and I do know for a fact that they use more mem than 32-bit ones. You're probably right. Still looking at my current mem usage, if it spikes suddenly like in your SS, I'd freak out


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2010)

Every time I encountered an excruciatingly long boot time was because of a bad driver (most likely searching for device which it can't find causing the system to hang).  Printers are a common culprit but anything on USB could (including integrated keyboard and mouse).

I would set all keyboards and mice to use the standard Microsoft DLLs and uninstall printers.  That should clear up the problem.



svchost.exe is an executable that runs code in libaries (DLLs).  It also monitors services which are their own executables (e.g. ups.exe).  Everything running under services.msc is represented by one of the svchosts.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have this problem too ;S
And i dont think its anything to do with my system specs haha.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

HDD protection software is a driver for the shock sensor, and its recomended to install, but without it the boot time is the same...


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

Good day bro! have you tried loading default settings in the BIOS section and see if it makes any difference? if not then, would there be a BIOS update for your toshiba model in the toshiba website? If there is, please try updating your BIOS version to the latest one. Just did a BIOS update on my friend's Satellite A135 and I noticed a considerable improvement in the laptop's booth times! Im not guaranteeing though that this would also work on your laptoip but I hope it helps!


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, Toshiba released 2 updates, last 2 weeks ago, but no change...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> Yes, Toshiba released 2 updates, last 2 weeks ago, but no change...



have you tried the drivers i linked to yet?


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, and I uninstalled all Toshiba apps and HDD protection Software, no improvement...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm seriously running thin on ideas. Try what FordGT suggested? Also if it is indeed a HDD/Network issue, you could maybe set up Windows Resource Manager to start at boot and look out for any weird HDD/Network activity.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

would you kindly check your BIOS version please? is it the 1.70?


----------



## Lillebror (Jan 17, 2010)

Umm.. I saw in a earlier post, that you have SuperFetch Dissabled.. Why? it helps with your boot speed  - http://www.osnews.com/story/21471/SuperFetch_How_it_Works_Myths


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have enabled but I read it can cause the constant HDD activity at boot time.

My BIOS is 1.50, European products don't have 1.70, yet.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

I see... hmmn? Running out of ideas here too! What about your power settings for the laptop? Is it in the High power setting?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2010)

What are the boots times on a completely fresh install, no drivers or anything installed?  If it's a lot better, start installing one driver at a time, rebooting after each one and see which is causing the issue.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, High performance.
But I think the laptop HDD is not in maximum performance mode (is there any app to manage HDD power saving setting?) 
The experience index score is only 5,3, my old Maxtor ATA HDD gets 5,4.
In the resource monitor svchost generates the most HDD load.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> Yes, High performance.
> But I think the laptop HDD is not in maximum performance mode (is there any app to manage HDD power saving setting?)
> The experience index score is only 5,3, my old Maxtor ATA HDD gets 5,4.
> In the resource monitor svchost generates the most HDD load.



Umm, can you please provide me the exact model no of your laptop? Is it an exclusive release for the european market?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> Yes, High performance.
> But I think the laptop HDD is not in maximum performance mode (is there any app to manage HDD power saving setting?)
> The experience index score is only 5,3, my old Maxtor ATA HDD gets 5,4.
> In the resource monitor svchost generates the most HDD load.



5.3 is perfectly normal for a laptop drive, actually it is a little above normal for a 5400RPM drive.  My 500GB in my netbook only scores a 5.4, and it is one of the fastest 5400RPM drives you can put in a laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2010)

have a look what your settings are like in device manager, see if they're similar to mine


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 17, 2010)

err have you any antivirus software (i know some don't have any:shadedshu) try malwarebytes from here at tpu link here


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, Write cache is enabled.
My Model: Toshiba Satellite A500-132 (PSAM3E)
Yesterday I did a clean install, now I have Win7 Ultimate x86, a bit faster but I think it's because the x64 needs more data to load, this boots 1:32


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 17, 2010)

You stated that the HDD was a 5,400 RPM drive, could it also be that the drive is SATA 1.5Gbps instead of 3. My boot times are getting close to 1 minute now that I'm back onto a 16MB cached HDD. I can't help but think you're worrying over nothing.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

But my boot with x64 OS close to 3 minute...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought you said it was 1:32?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I thought you said it was 1:32?



with win 7 x86


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 17, 2010)

Arrrrh, I see.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 17, 2010)

I get similar boot times(~1min30sec) with win 7 x86 on my toshiba. Don't think you can get much lower than that, I run a pretty clean setup.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 17, 2010)

Windows 7 = Resource hog = same as its children: Windows Vista!


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

umm... can you navigate to this registry key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci\Controller0 

please tell me if you see any "DIPM" entry there.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2010)

neoreif said:


> umm... can you navigate to this registry key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci\Controller0
> 
> please tell me if you see any "DIPM" entry there.



That wasnt aimed at me, but i checked anyway: i dont even have that controller0 erm, 'folder' present in mine


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry Mussels but that was for our thread starter! My bad! The DIPM registry key is usually found in laptop systems with power management in their HDDs. I checked with mine too and i also have none!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 17, 2010)

i had this problem to but when using a ext harddrive with e-sata its to do with your IDE ATA/ATAPI / STORAGE CONTROLLERS , Windows will read the hole drive before starting and it will lagging your system when running aswell, depending on your laptop search for the newest drivers it fixed the problem for me, let me know how it goes

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2010)

one forgotten possibility: windows defender. Make sure its disabled.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> i had this problem to but when using a ext harddrive with e-sata its to do with your IDE ATA/ATAPI / STORAGE CONTROLLERS , Windows will read the hole drive before starting and it will lagging your system when running aswell, depending on your laptop search for the newest drivers it fixed the problem for me, let me know how it goes
> 
> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp



Actually I want to suggest that he upgrade to the 1.70 version(toshiba of america) of the laptop's bios but problem is his laptop is a european model and i checked with toshiba's european website and the latest they've got to offer is the 1.50 version BIOS. The 1.70 BIOS version has a fix for the DIPM problem for windows 7. 
here's the site:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...500-ST5601&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 17, 2010)

the bios shouldn't be the problem it more along the line of the drivers windows loads on start up, i only had this happen to me on my Evga X58 classified 760 board never on my Evga X58 SLI 758 and there both the same chipset.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

The SATA settings from registry:







Windows Defender and Windows firewall are disabled.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 17, 2010)

changing setting in windows wont fix the problem


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

Szaby, here's what I'm driving at:  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932079.
its a link to a vista fix but in my opinion, your system has the case. Its a guide on how to disable/enable DIPM on laptop systems. Disabling DIPM could be done by putting a value of "0" in the registry entry and "1" to enable it. The DIPMenabled entry is not shown in your registry entries because I think it is hidden. please see the link for microsoft and see if it will give you any ideas towards a solution with regards to what you are experiencing right now.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

neoreif said:


> ...



Wow!
I added this option to registry, now the x86 Ultimate boot time is: 0:59s to responsve desktop!
Thanks everyone for help!

Edit: with pagefile on different partition 0:53s


----------



## neoreif (Jan 17, 2010)

Szaby59 said:


> Wow!
> I added this option to registry, now the x86 Ultimate boot time is: 0:59s to responsve desktop!
> Thanks everyone for help!
> 
> Edit: with pagefile on different partition 0:53s



Nice work man!
Glad to be of service!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 17, 2010)

neoreif's suggestion got me curious. Tried it on my lappy, but didn't notice any difference. I guess my hardware doesn't support it. Does moving your page file to a different partition(same HDD) do anything? I have it on the same partition as windows.


----------



## Szb84 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, if you create the swap partition first (so phiscally at the begining of the hard drive).
I have 4GB ram, x86 only recognize 2,98 my SWAP partition with x64 was 5 GB with 4GB pagefile.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 17, 2010)

Bah I have to Relocate my entire drive, taking at least a day. I'll pass thanks . But will remember it for next time I format.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 19, 2010)

I found this today, might help even more.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I found this today, might help even more.



interestingly, that hotfix is for 32 bit only


edit: nevermind, stupid MS. "you got a 32 bit browser! so you must have a 32 bit OS!"


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 20, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I found this today, might help even more.



WTF MS...
and  I wonder why logging in is much faster after I started using wallpapers.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

Even though this particular problem seems to be solved, I did have the same issue that was caused by bad Intel Chipset drivers. Made my Netbook take about 3-4mins to boot, after I removed the driver its less than 45sec if not under 35.


----------

